# 60 lbs field tip vs 1/2" plywood



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Carbon? I'd be checking that one for little fractures before I shot it again

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)

ya that one broke when I tried to pull it out.. damn things are 'spensive!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

you are doing some expensive field testing


----------



## Invictus (Jun 21, 2014)

Might want to adjust your sight/rest a bit


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Billy_D said:


> ya that one broke when I tried to pull it out.. damn things are 'spensive!


Yes they are...I used to think getting a robin hood was cool. Not anymore...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)

Invictus said:


> Might want to adjust your sight/rest a bit


Sights are spot on, its user error... lol
BTW that was 40 yards.


----------



## Invictus (Jun 21, 2014)

Billy_D said:


> Sights are spot on, its user error... lol
> BTW that was 40 yards.


It must be contagious cuz I occasionally have that same error. But I prefer blaming the bow :lol:


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a particle board behind a well used shooter buck.when I hit it right I get a pass through into the 9/16 board.doesnt seem to phase the gt velocity hunters at all,have been checking them well before shooting again.i plan on picking up a new target soon as this one has been foamed with great stuff a couple of times.for now I moved target spot into the paunch area where its not shot up as I am half dutch.


----------

